# Some help with cream



## college_cook (Jun 5, 2005)

Using my genius powers at the grocery the other day, I picked up some heavy cream that I thought I needed, but don't.  I don't really know what you can do with heavy cream... but for those of you who recall the thread regarding food my upcoming anniversary, I thought i could use it to make something extra for that.  I'm  making a cheesecake, which as of now, is just being topped with a fruit topping, but I thought maybe I could use this cream to make my own whipped cream to make the cheesecake a little prettier.  I've got like 1 pint of the stuff, so I don't really know how far it will take me...

Also, if you've got any ideas for like, some light orange-themed finger dessert, I've got oodles of oranges that need to be used.  Thanks


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

oh, my goodness, college cook, you can use cream in gazillions of things!
my dietician has me using it like crazy for weight gain.
i use it in mashed potatoes, (instant and real), canned peas or fresh/canned/frozen corn w/ shredded cheddar cheese and lots of black pepper and a little seasalt, or mixed into eggs before you scramble them, over instant cream of wheat with fresh fruit, in fruit smoothies, over oatmeal, over fresh blueberries or strawberries, over sponge cake, in homemade cream of mushroom soup, in curried carrot soup, in the cheese sauce for homemade macaroni and cheese, for fettucine alfredo, sweetened whipped cream, mousse, and on and on.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 5, 2005)

my, don't I feel silly?  I never knew cream was so versatile... this will be my first time using it.  I think I'll go with the sweetened whipped cream, and I won't have to worry about what to use the cream in.  Thanks!


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

lol, nothing to worry about; i didn't know how many things you could use cream in till i'd been cooking for years. probably not till i was 19 or so.
BTW, if you do make the whipped cream, and you plan on holding it for awhile, put it into a mesh strainer propped up over a bowl.
the whey will drip out and the whipped cream will stay nice and fluffy.
it would deflate otherwise.


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd give you the recipe for my orange-chocolate chip-cheesecake, but since you've already got one...

This is good for a finger food dessert:

Apple Orange Bread:

4 c. AP flour
2 tsp. baking powder
1-1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. salt
2 large apples, unpeeled, cored and quartered
1 large orange, unpeeled
1-1/2 c. orange essence craisins
2/3 c. shortening
2 c. sugar
4 eggs
1 tsp. lemon extract (or you can use orange)
2/3 c. orange juice
1 c. chopped pecans

Preheat to 350. Mix together all dry ingredients. Set aside. In a blender or food processor, chop apples oranges and craisins till finely chopped. Set aside. Cream together shortening and sugar. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each one. Beat in extract and keep beating till the mixture is fluffy. Add a little of the dry ingredients, then some orange juice and continue till all is mixed in. Stir in fruits and nuts.
This will fill 3 8x4x2 loaf pans. Bake 50-60 minutes, or till a toothpick comes out clean when tested in the middle of the loaf. Cool in pans 10 minutes, then put onto wire racks to complete the cooling.

This would be extra special if you made little sandwiches out of them, using a butter/orange zest/sugar spread.


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

Moved to dairy forum.


----------

